# The AntiChrist.... what's the scoop?



## vevster (Mar 6, 2005)

I've been doing some reading and some folks say he is here on the planet.  What do you all think?

I just read that he is a well known person.....

Does anybody know?


----------



## GoingBack (Mar 6, 2005)

My mentor and I were speaking about this the other day. She too believes that he is already here on earth, but has not made himself well known just yet. She also thinks that he is preparing himself and will reveal just who he really is very soon. 

In addition, she thinks that the Rapture will occur during our lifetime....no later than the next generations's lifetime.


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 6, 2005)

Is this a discussion about George W. Bush? 

_ducking out of thread_


----------



## GoingBack (Mar 6, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Is this a discussion about George W. Bush?
> 
> _ducking out of thread_


 
I didnt think that it was. Is it really?


----------



## Chrissy811 (Mar 6, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Is this a discussion about George W. Bush?
> 
> _ducking out of thread_



Candice

I was thinking this...just did not have the nerve to post it.


(...running out on the heels of Candice!!)


----------



## pebbles (Mar 6, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Is this a discussion about George W. Bush?
> 
> _ducking out of thread_



I don't think so, and Bush doesn't fit the description.

1)The Antichrist, like Hitler, who was one of history's antichrist archetypes, will have great charisma & speaking ability. (Now we KNOW that's not Bush! That alone eliminates George!  )

2)The Antichrist will rise to power on a wave of world euphoria, as he temporarily saves the world from its desperate economic, military & political problems with a brilliant 7-year plan for world peace, economic stability & religious freedom. 

3)According to prophecy the Antichrist will not only be a master of political intrigue, but also a military genius. Daniel describes several major wars that he fights during his 7-year reign.

4)For awhile, most of the world is going to think the Antichrist is wonderful, as he will seem to have solved so many of the world's problems. But, three-and-a-half years into his seven year reign he will break the covenant & invade Israel from the North. 

5)At this time he will make Jerusalem his world capitol & outlaw all religions, except the worship of himself & his image. The Bible says that the Antichrist will sit in the Jewish Temple exalting himself as God & demanding to be worshipped. 

6)He will perform miracles.

7)He will also impose his one-world credit system.

8)He'll be on the young side and good-looking.

Much of this is found in the books of Daniel, Thessalonians, John, and Revalations.

There's so much said about the Antichrist, and much still needs to be understood. Whether he's here yet or not, I don't know. But it's a fact that he's coming.


----------



## vevster (Mar 6, 2005)

No guys, it isn't about George W.  Actually, what I read was that Prince William is the anti christ.... for whatever it is worth.


----------



## Mermaid0684 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pebbles, your explanation was great! I've also heard that he's going to be of middle-eastern decent.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 6, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> No guys, it isn't about George W.  Actually, what I read was that Prince William is the anti christ.... for whatever it is worth.



Prince William? I've never heard that. I'm not certain about that one either. . .


----------



## pebbles (Mar 6, 2005)

Mermaid0684 said:
			
		

> Pebbles, your explanation was great! I've also heard that he's going to be of middle-eastern decent.



Really? There's been a lot of speculation about where he'll come from, but the bible never really specifies. Some people say he'll come from Russia, some say he'll come from America, the list goes on. When you think of it, he could come from anywhere. From a biblical perspective, it's fascinating reading. 

Honestly, I haven't really focused on the Antichrist very much. I've been trying to get myself grounded in the word of God, so that if he ever makes an appearance in my time, I'll have the spirit of discernment in opperation in me through the power of the Holy Spirit. It's been said that many will be deceived by him, and I don't want to find myself among that group. You know?


----------



## Isis (Mar 7, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> No guys, it isn't about George W. Actually, what I read was that Prince William is the anti christ.... for whatever it is worth.


Prince William would be too young though.  I've learned whoever it is should be of age now. And he keeps a very low profile.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 7, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Really? There's been a lot of speculation about where he'll come from, but the bible never really specifies. Some people say he'll come from Russia, some say he'll come from America, the list goes on. When you think of it, he could come from anywhere. From a biblical perspective, it's fascinating reading.
> 
> *Honestly, I haven't really focused on the Antichrist very much. I've been trying to get myself grounded in the word of God, so that if he ever makes an appearance in my time, I'll have the spirit of discernment in opperation in me through the power of the Holy Spirit. It's been said that many will be deceived by him, and I don't want to find myself among that group. You know? *




 *WHAT SHE SAID!!!* 

I think Christians tend to have a little too much focus on the AntiChrist and the end of the world. Let's focus on preparing ourselves and delivering the gospel to those that don't know!

having that said, heheheh, I've heard the antichrist will come from Italy.....But anyway! all I know is that when Jesus comes back, I need to look busy, so I don't focus on it too much. heheheheheheh


----------



## 14got (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow you ladies have so much knowledge.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vevster (Mar 7, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> Prince William would be too young though.  I've learned whoever it is should be of age now. And he keeps a very low profile.



How do you define of age? I believe Prince W. is over 18 now....


----------



## BLESSED1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but is the Bible saying that this is a regular human being that's like possessed or something, or not really human but passes off as being human


----------



## Koffie (Mar 7, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but is the Bible saying that this is a regular human being that's like possessed or something, or not really human but passes off as being human



I was told that he will come in the form of a human.


----------



## Isis (Mar 7, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> How do you define of age? I believe Prince W. is over 18 now....


Of age meaning a man, not a child.  Like between 30-35 years old.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2005)

"And I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True and in righteousness he doth judge and make war." Revelation 19:11

"And I saw the beast, and the kings of the earth, and their armies, gathered together to make war against him that sat on the horse, and against his army. And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he had deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image.  Those both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone." Revelation 19:19-20

(The false prophet is the antichrist, the beast is satan, whose son is the antichrist.  Yes, he will be in the form of a man).

Read: Prince of Darkness: AntiChrist and the New World Order by Grant R. Jeffrey.  Its full of "Startling Bible Prophecies Uncovering the Globalist Conspiracy Behind Current Events."  I read this in high school, and I occasionally re-read.  Its shocking, but true...its an excellent eye-opener, and is full of Bible references.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Mar 16, 2005)

george bush. Ha!! That's just funny.  
Many believe he will be of roman descent because he is supposed to come from an empire that was thought to be fallen and gone but will be resurrected and the "roman empire" has never totally died out.

Also true Christians won't be here to see it. Because we will be raptured. Some say that the church reversed the timeline and put the rapture before the antichrists coming but it is clearly revealed in the bible.  The rapture is not for those of us who already got the message it's for God to say to the world "alright you want these godly restraints taken away? You want you secular fleshly living? Well here it is". He wants the world to see what they will be like when left to there own devices. He will be here for those who choose to come to him during the time of tribulation but it is just that. A time of tribulation and if you have already come to the Lord your current life is your tribulation.

I also think the rapture is near with that new chip coming and several pastors have made the same point that we are now in the unique positions with weapons and technology to literaly destroy ourselves. And the bible specifically says God shortens the tribulation because if he didn't no one would survive. 

There are some very interesting and well thought out theories on this I'll look up some that make the most common sense to me and see what you guys think of them.

But you can keep racking your brains trying to figure out who the anti-christ is but we won't be here to see him


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 18, 2005)

I am with you guys, and I hear what you are saying. However, I think to many of us have our heads in the sand and don't realize what is really going on. 





			
				JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> *WHAT SHE SAID!!!*
> 
> I think Christians tend to have a little too much focus on the AntiChrist and the end of the world. Let's focus on preparing ourselves and delivering the gospel to those that don't know!
> 
> having that said, heheheh, I've heard the antichrist will come from Italy.....But anyway! all I know is that when Jesus comes back, I need to look busy, so I don't focus on it too much. heheheheheheh


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I don't think so, and Bush doesn't fit the description.
> 
> 1)*The Antichrist, like Hitler*, who was one of history's antichrist archetypes, *will have great charisma & speaking ability. (Now we KNOW that's not Bush! That alone eliminates George*!  )
> 
> ...




I couldn't even read past this part for like 5 minutes, I was laughing so hard!!!!                  :littleang :littleang


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow y'all are very strong in the word!  Be blessed!  This is good info to know.  We cna speculate all we want, but I'm sure any guess we make will be far from the truth.  But for fun, I'll say the AC is...................a Saudi Prince. Not sure which one...but that's my guess.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 15, 2006)

After reading everyone's post the other night, I was thinking about the subject and did a little more research.  I coudln't get in yesterday to the forums, and it was like having my lifeline cut off!!!  You all are such a huge part of my life now!

Anyway, I was thinking, do you think the AntiChrist will be a politician, a minister or both?  

I'm starting to believe it will not be a politician like Georgie Porgie Bush, but someone that we all like.  Then I thought the worst....

What if it's someone like................................Joel Osteen???????

Oh my Lord!!!!  I don't want you all thinking I think it's him, but his image popped into my mind.  

I assume the AntiChrist will truly trick us all, not so much because he will tell everyone he's God, but people will look at him (or her, this is 2006 and we are all "sons" of God) the way we are supposed to look at God!!!!!!!

I think the AntiChrist will be a lot more subtle and cunning, just like the serpent, than someone like George Bush.  I think like Satan himself, subtlety is the AntiChrist's key ingredient.

Isn't the best trick the Devil ever played on the world is making us think he didn't exist, or making people follow him without even knowing it?  (I need to check on this).

Anyway, I think he will seep into our minds and his/her presence will overwhelm us, but not in a bad way.  That's why I think even Christians will be fooled into thinking he is the "messiah."  

I guess what I'm really trying to say is, I think people will "worship" the AntiChrist, but won't actually know it.

As God says, thou shalt have no other gods before Me!

Do you all agree?  Do you believe that sometimes we don't worship God, and don't even realize it?  Sorry so long!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just wanted to add one more thing...

I don't believe the AntiChrist will be someone like George Bush, Bill Clinton, Prince William, Oprah, or Bill Gates.  I believe they have all done things to make people suspicious of them, and I personally believe the AntiChrist will seem perfect, almost too good to be true (and like they say, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is!!!!!)


----------



## facets (Feb 15, 2006)

Oprah???!!


----------



## mzlatisha (Feb 15, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I don't think so, and Bush doesn't fit the description.
> 
> 1)The Antichrist, like Hitler, who was one of history's antichrist archetypes, will have great charisma & speaking ability. (Now we KNOW that's not Bush! That alone eliminates George!  )
> 
> ...



isnt he like 6 years old now..and doesnt really know that he will become the anti christ...
i'm outtie


----------



## mzlatisha (Feb 15, 2006)

he might be that guy with the miracle spring water.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 16, 2006)

kaybeegee said:
			
		

> Oprah???!!




Yeah, people have speculated on lots of people, even her!


----------



## facets (Feb 16, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Yeah, people have speculated on lots of people, even her!



OMG!!

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Wolves/oprah-exposed.htm


----------



## sunnyjohn (Feb 16, 2006)

Did anyone actually go through this website above?. They knock everybody including Martin Luther King, every prominent Protestant leader of the last 5 centuries and the entire Catholic Church! 

If their info is correct, heaven will be one empty place, 'cause ain't nobody gonna get in!

OMG this stuFf is disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## facets (Feb 16, 2006)

sunnyjohn said:
			
		

> Did anyone actually go through this website above?. They knock everybody including Martin Luther King, every prominent Protestant leader of the last 5 centuries and the entire Catholic Church!
> 
> If their info is correct, heaven will be one empty place, 'cause ain't nobody gonna get in!
> 
> OMG this stuFf is disgusting!!!!!!



that's truth... i googled oprah and anti christ, all kind of stuff floated up. yah, accd to this guy nearly everyone's doomed.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Does the antichrist appear before or after the rapture?


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 16, 2006)

Someone said we would all be gone once the rapture comes. I was told soemthign different. Thast some folks would be left behind but to keep the faith no matter what. Im not worried about it so much anymore. WHen I was younger I was scared but Im trying to be convited. If I were to go on trial I would want to be convicted of 1st degree premeditated christianity. No ifs and or buts. Im struggling to stay my path but God is with me no need to fret


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 16, 2006)

kaybeegee said:
			
		

> OMG!!
> 
> http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Wolves/oprah-exposed.htm




Oh boy!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 16, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Someone said we would all be gone once the rapture comes. I was told soemthign different. Thast some folks would be left behind but to keep the faith no matter what. Im not worried about it so much anymore. WHen I was younger I was scared but Im trying to be convited. If I were to go on trial I would want to be convicted of 1st degree premeditated christianity. No ifs and or buts. Im struggling to stay my path but God is with me no need to fret




I agree.  I think if you just stay focused on HIM, everything will be okay!


----------



## myco (Feb 20, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> After reading everyone's post the other night, I was thinking about the subject and did a little more research.  I coudln't get in yesterday to the forums, and it was like having my lifeline cut off!!!  You all are such a huge part of my life now!
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking, do you think the AntiChrist will be a politician, a minister or both?
> 
> ...




I usually only read in this forum, but your post was right along with some thoughts that I've had before.  Nobody is fooled by politicians. We assume that push come to shove, they will lie, cheat, and steal to get what they want.  

But Ministers and preachers who are all about charisma and having "dominion" over and in secular aspects of the world worry me, because it comes in such a pretty and disarming package. Some people are so enthralled with these leaders as icons, that they become the end all/ be all of their faith. Sometimes we are so busy looking to the left and right for stumbling blocks, that we don't see the one standing right in front of us.


----------



## newme2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

myco said:
			
		

> I usually only read in this forum, but your post was right along with some thoughts that I've had before.  Nobody is fooled by politicians. We assume that push come to shove, they will lie, cheat, and steal to get what they want.
> 
> But Ministers and preachers who are all about charisma and having "dominion" over and in secular aspects of the world worry me, because it comes in such a pretty and disarming package. Some people are so enthralled with these leaders as icons, that they become the end all/ be all of their faith. Sometimes we are so busy looking to the left and right for stumbling blocks, that we don't see the one standing right in front of us.



You know, this got me thinking.  I don't think the antichrist will be a "man of the cloth".  But in reference to the false church I always thought that would be the catholic church (sorry if i offend...just my opinion). But now the false church could very well be these word of faith/claim it and receive it kind of churches that are popping up everywhere.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 1, 2006)

newme2003 said:
			
		

> You know, this got me thinking.  I don't think the antichrist will be a "man of the cloth".  But in reference to the false church I always thought that would be the catholic church (sorry if i offend...just my opinion). But now the false church could very well be these word of faith/claim it and receive it kind of churches that are popping up everywhere.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.  I think everyone expects the AntiChrist to be a politician.  However, most ministers become politicians, but most politicians don't become ministers (except Jimmy Carter--I can't think of others).


----------

